# Fotomontage



## littlemike-1005 (2. April 2002)

Hallo Leutz!


Wie findet Ihr meine erste Fotomontage mit Photoshop?


Gruss Michael


----------



## messias (2. April 2002)

hi!
ich glaub sowas gehoert zu http://www.fettepixel.de

grueßle


----------



## Tim C. (2. April 2002)

abgesehen davon, dass es hier im falschen forum ist (siehe alway on top topic von shiver) naja das freigestellte sieht ganz nett aus, nur irgendwie schmeckt mir der hintergrund niht so ganz und die gemischten figuren von monster ag und ice age gehen mir auch nicht wirklich auf, aber keep on trying und im richtigen forum (http://www.fettepixel.de) wird man dir sicherlich detailiertere infos und anregungen geben (können).


----------



## littlemike-1005 (2. April 2002)

das ist ja auch absicht die mischung zwischen monster ag und ice age
ist ja auch eine fotomonage


----------

